

Google's Android code deleted from Linux kernel - pavlov
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/03/android_driver_code_deleted_from_linux_kernel

======
sp332
Original (informative) blog post: [http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/android-
kernel-problems.html?...](http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/android-kernel-
problems.html?seemore=y)

(From the news guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a blog post
reports on something they found on another site, submit the latter.")

